# McAfee & other 'pop-ups'



## rgp (May 22, 2018)

Anyone know how to get rid of them ? I have another that says I need to 'click here' for much needed software updates, then there's the one that that says I need to correct the problem with my microsoft password.

I have no problems with the above items. This laptop works just fine , for my needs. But the damn pop-ups & flags are becoming a nuisance . Any ideas ?


----------



## Don M. (May 22, 2018)

What are you using for an operating system...XP, W7, W10??  What are you using for an Anti-Virus, and have you kept it up to date?  When was the last time you updated your software, drivers, etc.?  What do you use for a Browser...Google, Firefox, IE???  What kind of message are you getting about your password???  The more info you can supply, the better the chances of getting an answer.


----------



## Mike (May 23, 2018)

I assume that you don't have the programmes that
are sending you these messages.

If you know how to edit the registry, go there and
remove anything to do with them.

If you don't know how to edit the registry, then you
will have to find another way to get rid of them.

Mike.


----------



## rgp (May 24, 2018)

Don M. said:


> What are you using for an operating system...XP, W7, W10??  What are you using for an Anti-Virus, and have you kept it up to date?  When was the last time you updated your software, drivers, etc.?  What do you use for a Browser...Google, Firefox, IE???  What kind of message are you getting about your password???  The more info you can supply, the better the chances of getting an answer.




  Windows 10 / google

  McAfee says I need updates & the other says there is a problem with my microsoft password.

 I'm having no problems, except that these constant pop-ups & flags, are annoying...Thanks.


----------



## Don M. (May 24, 2018)

If McAfee says you need updates....Java, etc., go ahead and do it...only takes a couple of minutes, and insures that you won't get these "annoying" messages again, until the next updates are released.  If McAfee is like most antivirus programs, they should be an option displayed to do the updates, without any further intervention.  If you haven't done an update, and a system scan with McAfee in recent weeks/months, that would also be worth doing.  The software companies update frequently, and keeping up with the latest updates is the Best way to avoid problems, or "annoying" messages.  I do a full scan about once a week, and I have auto updates turned on, so I get the latest stuff shortly after it becomes available...AND, have had zero problems with W10/Google/Firefox, etc.  

If you are having some sort of problem with your MS password, go to the MS website, and check the FAQ's, to see if others have reported a similar issue, and if there is a fix....otherwise send MS a message noting your issue, and you will probably receive a response/fix within a day or two.


----------

